# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Առողջապահական անհավասարություն

## Down to Earth

Կցանկանայի էստեղ քննարկվեր առողջապահական անհավասարությունների մասին: Ի՞նչ պատճառներով կարող ենք նման երևույթի հանգել ու ինչպե՞ս կարելի է վերահսկել բալանսը: Եվ եթե ինչ որ հոդվածներ կան սրա վերաբերյալ, խնդրում եմ լինկ տեղադրել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կցանկանայի էստեղ քննարկվեր առողջապահական անհավասարությունների մասին: Ի՞նչ պատճառներով կարող ենք նման երևույթի հանգել ու ինչպե՞ս կարելի է վերահսկել բալանսը: Եվ եթե ինչ որ հոդվածներ կան սրա վերաբերյալ, խնդրում եմ լինկ տեղադրել


Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես անհավասարություն ասելով: Ես կարող եմ մի քանի անհավասարության մասին խոսել կոնկրետ Հայաստանում: Մեկը ֆինանսական անհավասարությունն ա: Հայաստանում հարուստների համար առողջապահությունն ու պատշաճ բուժումը միանշանակ ավելի հասանելի ա, քան միջին ու աղքատ խավի համար: Հետո նաև անհավասար վերաբերմունքի են առաջանում, օրինակ, հոգեկան հիվանդներն ու տուբերկուլյոզ ունեցողները, մեկ էլ ՄԻԱՎ-վարակակիրները: Բժիշկները լուրջ չեն մոտենում կամ խուսափում են պատշաճ բուժօգնություն ցուցաբերելուց: Անհավասար վերաբերմունքի արժանանում են նաև ԼԳԲՏԻ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչները: Հենց էս վերջերս նման դեպք եղել էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.03.2016)

----------


## Down to Earth

Կարող ես հոգեկան հիվանդների նկատմամբ մի քանի դիսկրիմինացիաների օրինակներ բերել, շնորհակալություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարող ես հոգեկան հիվանդների նկատմամբ մի քանի դիսկրիմինացիաների օրինակներ բերել, շնորհակալություն


Ինչքան ուզես  :Smile: 

1. Երբ չորրորդ կուրսում պրակտիկայի էի Էրեբունի հիվանդանոցում, շտապօգնությունով մի հոգեկան հիվանդի բերեցին եսիմ որ հոգեբուժարանից: Փորացավերից էր գանգատվում: Բայց բժիշկները լուրջ չէին մոտենում: Ասում էին՝ հա դե հիվանդ ա էլի: Ու հաճախ բաժանմունքում եթե հոգեկան հիվանդ ա լինում, բուժանձնակազմը էդ հիվանդի մասին խոսելիս ասում ա՝ էն գիժը:
2. Հոգեբուժարաններ այցելող թերապևտն իր գործը շատ իմիջիայլոց ա անում: Մեկ-մեկ անգամ հիվանդին առանց ստուգելու փաստաթղթերում գրում ա, որ առողջ ա:
3. Հոգեբուժարան բուժում ստացողների մարմնական խնդիրները հոգալու համար հաճախ կարիք ա լինում մասնագետ կանչելու: Բայց ահագին դժվար ա լինում, որտև բժիշկները չեն ուզում գնալ հոգեբուժարան:

----------


## Down to Earth

> Ինչքան ուզես 
> 
> 1. Երբ չորրորդ կուրսում պրակտիկայի էի Էրեբունի հիվանդանոցում, շտապօգնությունով մի հոգեկան հիվանդի բերեցին եսիմ որ հոգեբուժարանից: Փորացավերից էր գանգատվում: Բայց բժիշկները լուրջ չէին մոտենում: Ասում էին՝ հա դե հիվանդ ա էլի: Ու հաճախ բաժանմունքում եթե հոգեկան հիվանդ ա լինում, բուժանձնակազմը էդ հիվանդի մասին խոսելիս ասում ա՝ էն գիժը:
> 2. Հոգեբուժարաններ այցելող թերապևտն իր գործը շատ իմիջիայլոց ա անում: Մեկ-մեկ անգամ հիվանդին առանց ստուգելու փաստաթղթերում գրում ա, որ առողջ ա:
> 3. Հոգեբուժարան բուժում ստացողների մարմնական խնդիրները հոգալու համար հաճախ կարիք ա լինում մասնագետ կանչելու: Բայց ահագին դժվար ա լինում, որտև բժիշկները չեն ուզում գնալ հոգեբուժարան:


ի՞սկ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը: Դա է՞լ է երկրորդ պլան մղված թե ընդհանրապես չկա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ի՞սկ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը: Դա է՞լ է երկրորդ պլան մղված թե ընդհանրապես չկա


Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն ասելով:

----------


## Down to Earth

> Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն ասելով:


նկատի ունեմ հիվանդի համար առողջ ապրելակերպի պայմաններ ստեղծելը, սպորտով զբաղվել,  դրսում զբոսանքներ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> նկատի ունեմ հիվանդի համար առողջ ապրելակերպի պայմաններ ստեղծելը, սպորտով զբաղվել,  դրսում զբոսանքներ…


Հահահա, հիվանդի համար շնչելի օդ ստեղծեն, էլի մեծ ձեռքբերում կլինի: Կամ էլ ուտելի սնունդ: Էդ սնունդը տեսնում ես, սիրտդ խառնում ա:

----------


## Down to Earth

> Հահահա, հիվանդի համար շնչելի օդ ստեղծեն, էլի մեծ ձեռքբերում կլինի: Կամ էլ ուտելի սնունդ: Էդ սնունդը տեսնում ես, սիրտդ խառնում ա:


աչքիս բլոկնոտս ու գրիչս վերցնեմ… Արի ու  էսքան դիսկրիմինացիան հիշի  :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> աչքիս բլոկնոտս ու գրիչս վերցնեմ… Արի ու  էսքան դիսկրիմինացիան հիշի


Դե հոգեբուժարանների վիճակը որպես էդպիսին առողջապահական դիսկրիմացիա չի: Ավելի շուտ, պետական հիմնարկ ա, ու ինչպես ցանկացած այլ պետական հիմնարկի դեպքում, քաքի մեջ ա:

----------


## Down to Earth

> Դե հոգեբուժարանների վիճակը որպես էդպիսին առողջապահական դիսկրիմացիա չի: Ավելի շուտ, պետական հիմնարկ ա, ու ինչպես ցանկացած այլ պետական հիմնարկի դեպքում, քաքի մեջ ա:


Ոնց երևում ա հոգեբուժության հետ կապ ունես: Կարող ես մի քանի ակադեմիական հոդվածներ նշել , որտեղ խոսվում է հոգեկան հիվանդների մոտ առողջապահական անհավասարությունների մասին, ցանկալի է անգլերեն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց երևում ա հոգեբուժության հետ կապ ունես: Կարող ես մի քանի ակադեմիական հոդվածներ նշել , որտեղ խոսվում է հոգեկան հիվանդների մոտ առողջապահական անհավասարությունների մասին, ցանկալի է անգլերեն


Չեմ կարող, որովհետև իմ փորձից եմ խոսում, հետո Հայաստանում կարա լրիվ ուրիշ պատկեր լինի արևմուտքի համեմատ: Բայց էս քեզ որոնողական համակարգ: Մի քանի բանալի բառ ես ընտրում ու փնտրում:

----------


## Down to Earth

Ինձ ավելի կոնկրետ արևմուտքինն էր պետք, մերսի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ ավելի կոնկրետ արևմուտքինն էր պետք, մերսի


Հեհե, հայկական ֆորումում ո՞նց ես ուզում արևմուտքինը գտնել  :Smile:

----------


## Down to Earth

> Հեհե, հայկական ֆորումում ո՞նց ես ուզում արևմուտքինը գտնել


դե ինձ մի քանի օրինակներ, մտքեր, կարծիքներ էր պետք առողջապահական անհավասարությունների հետ կապված հետազոտական աշխատանքս գլուխ բերելու համար, որովհետև ես մեղմ ասած բժշկությունից հեռու եմ…  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե ինձ մի քանի օրինակներ, մտքեր, կարծիքներ էր պետք առողջապահական անհավասարությունների հետ կապված հետազոտական աշխատանքս գլուխ բերելու համար, որովհետև ես մեղմ ասած բժշկությունից հեռու եմ…


Դե ասեցի մի քանի օրինակ  :Jpit:  Բայց եթե արևմուտքն ա հետաքրքրում, կարծում եմ՝ ֆինանսական անհավասարություններն ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմա ա՝ կախված նրանից, թե տվյալ երկրի առողջապահությունը ոնց ա ֆինանսավորվում:

----------


## Down to Earth

> Դե ասեցի մի քանի օրինակ  
> մերսի, նկատել էի արդեն 
> 
> Բայց եթե արևմուտքն ա հետաքրքրում, կարծում եմ՝ ֆինանսական անհավասարություններն ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմա ա՝ կախված նրանից, թե տվյալ երկրի առողջապահությունը ոնց ա ֆինանսավորվում:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_indicator

առողջապահական ինդիկատորներից մեկը պիտի վերցնեմ ու քննարկեմ դրա շուրջ անհավասարությունը ''health disparities'' ֆինանսականը մտնու՞մ ա դրա մեջ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_indicator
> 
> առողջապահական ինդիկատորներից մեկը պիտի վերցնեմ ու քննարկեմ դրա շուրջ անհավասարությունը ''health disparities'' ֆինանսականը մտնու՞մ ա դրա մեջ


Եսի՞մ: Ես ահագին հեռու եմ հանրային առողջությունից: Ամեն դեպքում, health system-ը կա, կարա դրա տակ լինի ֆինանսականը:

----------


## Down to Earth

հա փաստորեն ֆինանսականը կա բայց ինդիկատորը կոչվում ա առողջական ծառայությունների հասանելիություն

https://www.healthypeople.gov/2020/l...rogress-Update

եթե հետաքրքրի կարող ես նայել  :Smile:

----------


## Vaio

Զարմանալիա, որ StrangeLittleGirl-ը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ, այսպես ասած, կուտը կերավ: 
Հարց տվողա, երևումա լրագրողա կամ ինֆորմացիա է ուզում հավաքել իրեն հետաքրքրող ոլորտից: 
Էտքան պետք չէ բացվել...

----------


## Շինարար

> Զարմանալիա, որ StrangeLittleGirl-ը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ, այսպես ասած, կուտը կերավ: 
> Հարց տվողա, երևումա լրագրողա կամ ինֆորմացիա է ուզում հավաքել իրեն հետաքրքրող ոլորտից: 
> Էտքան պետք չէ բացվել...


խի՞, լրագրողին չարժե՞ ճիշտը պատմել

----------

Chuk (29.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զարմանալիա, որ StrangeLittleGirl-ը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ, այսպես ասած, կուտը կերավ: 
> Հարց տվողա, երևումա լրագրողա կամ ինֆորմացիա է ուզում հավաքել իրեն հետաքրքրող ոլորտից: 
> Էտքան պետք չէ բացվել...


Անկեղծ ասած, ահագին տխրեցի, երբ իմացա, որ հարցը տվողին Հայաստանը չի հետաքրքրում, որովհետև էնքա՜ն բան ունեմ ասելու Հայաստանի համար: Ու հա, եթե լրագրող չի, լրագրողի կանչեք, ասեմ:  :Wink:  Թե՞ դա գործտվողություն ա  :Think:

----------

Chuk (29.03.2016)

----------


## Down to Earth

> Զարմանալիա, որ StrangeLittleGirl-ը տենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ, այսպես ասած, կուտը կերավ: 
> Հարց տվողա, երևումա լրագրողա կամ ինֆորմացիա է ուզում հավաքել իրեն հետաքրքրող ոլորտից: 
> Էտքան պետք չէ բացվել...


հա ինֆորմացիա է պետք ու անկեղծ ասած առաջին անգամ իմանում որ լրագրող լինելը վատ բանա   :Shok:  թեև լրագրող չեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա ինֆորմացիա է պետք ու անկեղծ ասած առաջին անգամ իմանում որ լրագրող լինելը վատ բանա   թեև լրագրող չեմ


Ոչինչ, մարդ ա, ասում ա էլի  :Jpit:  
Ես ավելի շուտ կասեի՝ դու ամերիկյան համալսարանի ուսանող ես:

----------


## Down to Earth

> Անկեղծ ասած, ահագին տխրեցի, երբ իմացա, որ հարցը տվողին Հայաստանը չի հետաքրքրում, որովհետև էնքա՜ն բան ունեմ ասելու Հայաստանի համար: Ու հա, եթե լրագրող չի, լրագրողի կանչեք, ասեմ:  Թե՞ դա գործտվողություն ա


Ինձ անկեղծ հետաքրքրում էր Հայաստանում հոգեբուժարանի վիճակը թեև նյութս ոնց արդեն ասեցի արևմտյան, ավելի կոնկրետ ԱՄՆ առողջապահական անհավասարությունների մասին է

----------


## Down to Earth

> Ոչինչ, մարդ ա, ասում ա էլի  
> Ես ավելի շուտ կասեի՝ դու ամերիկյան համալսարանի ուսանող ես:


Չէ Բրյուսով եմ ավարտել  :Smile:

----------

